# Awesome service!



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it. I really like the equipment I've bought from them.


----------



## saltdiscus (Aug 15, 2013)

Lucky you coz mine wasn't free but after 15 email of video and pic proof.I was asked to pay to fix.I bought custom needle valve manifold way cheaper and stronger than GLA.


----------

